# Before Kindle



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of reader/book buyer were you?
I was the type to head down to my closest used book store or library sale 5 or 6 times a year and browse and pick up several books based on the cover and blurb. If I fell for a series or a book hit the best seller list that I was interested in, I'd pick it up at BN, Borders, or Amazon. I was not a library user.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Non Library user......read maybe 1 book a month and generally re--read books I already had. Occasionally purchased a book from Amazon. Since the K2 came into my life I am now reading 2-3 books at a time and reading a lot more!


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I had almost quit reading because of eye sight, love the different font sizes!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

modkindle said:


> What kind of reader/book buyer were you?
> I was the type to head down to my closest used book store or library sale 5 or 6 times a year and browse and pick up several books based on the cover and blurb. If I fell for a series or a book hit the best seller list that I was interested in, I'd pick it up at BN, Borders, or Amazon. I was not a library user.


I was much the same as you, but I did use the library as well. Biggest problem with the library was getting too many books at once & not finishing them before they were due. I pretty much never bought a new hardback, and if I picked up a new paperback it was at Sam's. But I could never go into Goodwill, etc without checking out the book racks. And a used bookstore had opened up near me that had great prices. I still have a pile of used books waiting to be read...it's just hard to make myself read them...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We hit used book stores, Barnes and Nobles, occasionally Amazon. Library really isn't convenient to our location.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Lets see, 

I signed up for the Harlequin Mystery and Historical Romance books for cheap easy read when in between books. Other books I would go to Boarders (b&N didn't seem to have quite as large of a sci fi section) and like modkindle pick up books based  on cover and blurb. Spend hours in the sci-fi section and about 1/2 hour in the fiction/literature section. I avoided the romance section   

I have favorite authors and/or series. I always waited until the paperback came out. Yip made myself wait (and those reading behind me) for a whole year. Then my sister would couldn't wait for the next plum book so her hubby started buying them in hard back for us. I always took a coupon and had B&N store card- not the CC. I could spend hours and lots of $$$$'s on books. It was so bad that I wasn't allowed to go to a book store during lunch break unless someone was with me with a clock because I'd be an hour late     still love wondering book stores but now I just write down titles.

I did the library only when I was very desperate but like Meemo I didn't always finish the book in time and hated being on a timeframe to read a book. Felt like I was forced to read not able to just enjoy.  Also sometimes during work I'd check out books on Amazon and read reviews then go to the book store and get the books.

Now I can barely handle reading from an actual book. It's soo uncomfortable to hold and tracking down my glasses. With the kindle I can read without classes and easier to hold for long periods of time.

theresam


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Well don't have a used bookstore near me...

When in the one town that actually had a bookstore (small one) i would often stop in and browse. I would occaisionally stop in there on a day (or the day after) I knew a book I wanted would be released, but only if i could find another reason to go to that town (and if I was not, in the same day, having to go to the other town  in opposite direction that has no book store).

I live in the middle of nowhere between on small town and one really small town (not counting a few others that are teeny tiny not really towns, more like a few houses together around). Since i work at home, i do not have to drive everyday.... and try not to have to go to both in the same day, and when i go to them, I like it to be for more than just picking up one thing/stopping one place (basically make sure i don;t have to make a lot of trips each week)

I did a lot of ordering from Amazon, often bought hardbacks due to not wanting to wait for the paperback, and also re-read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought most of my books from Amazon. I got into the habit of reselling them on Amazon, too, once I finished a book and knew I'd never read it again. I also bought books at airport bookstores. I was also reading a lot online -- fanfic and original stories that I would find on LiveJournal.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DH and I would make a once-a-month or so run to the nearest B&N (closest is 90 miles away) and spend a fortune stocking up on reads till the next trip.  I would take a dozen or so books with me on trips and just leave them in the nightstand drawer of the hotel as I finished to lighten the packing load.  I LOVE MY KINDLE!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a lot from Amazon. . .but never passed a book store without going in and probably bought something. . .do you realize how many B&N stores are located in the same shopping centers as Home Depot?  

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought books all the time, hardback if they were I need it now or non-fiction book and paperbacks the rest of the time.  I went to Borders and B&N weekly to pick up the latest books out, plus I spent a lot at Amazon on books they didn't' have such as technical stuff and biographies.  I haven't been in a B&N or Borders  since last fall, in fact my B&N membership card expired in January and I didn't renew it.  I also always detoured through the books section in the grocery store, Target and another place I shopped that had a book section.  I never used the library so I had huge numbers of books I kept.  Every 5 years I would do a purge and donate them to nursing homes, most of the people there don't have lot of money and many don't have much to do.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Pre Kindle I was a non-library user and a non-amazon purchaser of books.  I usually picked something up at Costco since the books there were usually best sellers at a discounted price.  I am now reading a lot of books the people are recommending on KB.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmmmm..I seem to have different habits than most.  I was a hardcore library user.  Always reserving books and then going to pick them up.  I "THINK" Cincinnati has the largest circulating library in the nation.  My next stop was used book stores or the chain Half Price Books....I think we have 4 within a 30 minute drive.  I liked buying on-line at Ebay or Half.com.  I very, very seldom stepped foot in a B&N or anything like that.

That's why financially a Kindle totally didn't make sense for me.  But I looooooove it...so there.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Before getting my Kindle I bought most of my books through Amazon.  The only time I go to a library now is to vote.  The libraries around here have cut back hours.

In 2002 when I was in a cast with a broken ankle I bought and downloaded books to my laptop and read them with Microsoft Reader.  I could sit in the recliner, enlarge the font and turn pages with my cordless mouse and download books 24/7.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love to read and have certain authors that I had to have the book as soon as it was released. I always asked for B&N gift cards for birthday and Christmas presents and used those for the hardback books. I can't turn loose of books, so I am overflowing. I will reread books I enjoy. I'm trying to replace my favorite books on the Kindle so that I can donate paperbacks to the library. I spent more money on books before the Kindle than I am now. Really love having my books on the Kindle and being able to take all of them with me. My DH is loving the fact that new books are not being brought into the house.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was definitely a frequent visitor to libraries.  I live on the border of Ohio, so there were two really good libraries in Ohio, and three very near me in WV.  Both library systems are online, and I could renew my books from my computer.  Great advantage.  Once I found a book I really liked I would visit Amazon and use the "other customers bought this also" feature.  I would then make a list that I carried with me at all times.  If I could not find them at my library, or I thought it was a book I would reread or like to share with someone, then I would go to Half Price Books, B&N, Borders.  
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was (still am, actually) a total book junkie.  Couldn't pass a book store without going in.  When I went to a library sale I usually succeeded in limiting myself to one big grocery bag full of books.  I bought a lot of books from amazon, too.  I still have a huge wishlist, and I need to see which ones there are available on Kindle.  It was no problem to spend a lazy afternoon browsing and be $100 poorer when I was done.  (Could have been more, of course, but I have to budget )  I love my four shelves of DTBs, but I also love equally having page after page of books at my fingertips on the Kindle, and my DH complains less


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh gods, I feel like I'm walking on stage in my underwear. From these posts I'm definitely the freak.

I would almost always buy hardbacks for fiction. When the books arrived I would put a mylar dustjacket protector on it and scan it into my database. I categorically _refused_ to lend one of my books to anyone. The idea of writing in a book, folding down pages, or horror of horrors, putting the book face down to hold one's place would have me hyperventilate. When I read a book, I took off the dustjacket, put that back on the shelf, and put the book in a protective zippered book protector. If I discovered an author I liked after previous books were no longer available in hardback, I would scour the used book market to find a Fine/Fine (one rating is for the book, the other for the dustjacket) and pay for it. I thought nothing of plunking down $50 for a book or buying from other countries (mainly England). I saw a book I really, really wanted, but knew my husband would kill me for plunking down $400 for a single hardback book.

A big reason I was so attached to them is I didn't want them to disappear, to never have them available again. I was born in 1977 and read my dad's Mike Mars books as a kid. Those are definitely not in print, and I doubt anyone not a kid in the 1950s would have a clue what I was talking about. I hated paperbacks, I loved long books and paperbacks would fall apart after just one read.

My husband is in shock that I've been selling my books to friends since I got my K2 (for well below market value, since I'm too lazy to do the online route). A lot of my reasons for keeping my books in such great shape is gone. I don't need to worry about damage anymore or a book "disappearing". I no longer need to worry about keeping a database up to date for insurance or buying & storing protective supplies. The limited storage of our town home is being eased by keeping fewer books around.

Okay, so that's my confession. Feel free to pity my husband for having such a crazy wife.

Lara Amber


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Oh gods, I feel like I'm walking on stage in my underwear. From these posts I'm definitely the freak.
> 
> I would almost always buy hardbacks for fiction. When the books arrived I would put a mylar dustjacket protector on it and scan it into my database. I categorically _refused_ to lend one of my books to anyone. The idea of writing in a book, folding down pages, or horror of horrors, putting the book face down to hold one's place would have me hyperventilate. When I read a book, I took off the dustjacket, put that back on the shelf, and put the book in a protective zippered book protector. If I discovered an author I liked after previous books were no longer available in hardback, I would scour the used book market to find a Fine/Fine (one rating is for the book, the other for the dustjacket) and pay for it. I thought nothing of plunking down $50 for a book or buying from other countries (mainly England). I saw a book I really, really wanted, but knew my husband would kill me for plunking down $400 for a single hardback book.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad when I give my books away people ask if I've read them because the spines were not cracked and the books were in perfect condition. I never loaned my books either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I rarely read physical books before Kindle. I mainly listened to audio books just because I'm in the car so much. Getting the Kindle opened up so many more opportunities for me to read. I now read whenever I have a free minute and every night before bed. I often read myself to sleep.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> ...I saw a book I really, really wanted, but knew my husband would kill me for plunking down $400 for a single hardback book.


Gotta tell ya, unless it's was a signed, first edition by a famous author and I was a juror at his trial, I'd aquit the fella.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I love both libraries and bookstores (used or new), but especially libraries.  What a concept, to make books available to everyone at no cost!  I have fond childhood memories of walking to the local library, coming home with an armload of books, and holing up for the weekend to read.  Once I could afford to buy books I mostly went that route, since there was no time limit and I could give the book to a friend when I was done with it. I also got into audio books in a pretty big way, and still get a lot of books thru Audible.  

Most of my friends prefer buying books but I still used the library maybe a third of the time - or I did before Kindle.  Just walking into place full of books - and with other people who love books - feels good.  With the Kindle I read more than ever; like many of us, I prefer it to a paper book (I didn't expect that when I first ordered a Kindle!).  I'll eventually start going back to the library from time to time for the atmosphere, but for now if a book isn't available for Kindle I'll wait.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd buy around 5-7 books a week from Borders, B&N, Amazon and two used bookstores, Second Story and Wonderbooks (both of which are awesome if you ever go to Rockville or Frederick MD respectively). 80% of my purchases were new hardcovers bought the day of release.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I'd buy around 5-7 books a week from Borders, B&N, Amazon and two used bookstores, Second Story and Wonderbooks (both of which are awesome if you ever go to Rockville or Frederick MD respectively). 80% of my purchases were new hardcovers bought the day of release.


I didn't realized you were in Maryland too...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I didn't realized you were in Maryland too...


Roughly halfway in between those points (at least traffic wise), I live in Germantown.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I'd buy around 5-7 books a week from Borders, B&N, Amazon and two used bookstores, Second Story and Wonderbooks (both of which are awesome if you ever go to Rockville or Frederick MD respectively). 80% of my purchases were new hardcovers bought the day of release.


Frederick! I'm going up there today. . . it's where I grew up. My dad and a couple of brothers still live there, as well a an aunt. . . .we're going to have an early St. Patrick's Day dinner. . . .where's Wonderbooks? I wonder if my SIL knows about it -- her two girls (10 and 11) read like crazy. . .

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was the type of person that would sit in bookstore and go through the books for hours...of course only if I had money to spend because if it didn't it would have been torture not to buy a book. I really never use the library avidly. My use of the library mainly had to do with cds (until recently. I go to the library after school). Before that i used to trade books with dormmates or in high school with friends and classmates.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Didn't have much time to read books before K, now I make time


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm actually like a 10 minute walk from a library but never really went too often. I read perhaps 1 book per month or so.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

For the past 10 years since we have been in Mexico, you had to belong and pay the local "society" where the library is, so I bought most of my books through half.com or abes.com or some similar location and got someone to mule them down for me.  We also have a lot of garage sales or bazars here and I would go to all and check out the books.  Today we were walking down a street and saw a couple of tables of books for sale and I just kept on going - my DH was totally impressed.

I rarely bought hardback books, even NOB, needed to watch my budget.  I have so many books on my kindle that there is no way I'll ever get them all read, but I'm going to give it the ol' college try.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My most recent system of buying books was to occasionally get some books online from B&N or Amazon, if someone gave me a gift card. I've occasionally bought from Costco, but not very often. I almost always buy paperbacks of fiction books, and always have. I hadn't been reading much at all. Since the Kindle, I read most of the freebie books (except romance books, which I just don't enjoy), and bought a few Kindle books, as needed. I'm still not reading as much as I'd like to. Somehow, I don't have the luxury of the time to read with my current life.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of libraries, in sad news for my town, they just announced that one of the two libraries will be closing:

*Library's funding woes began after renovation
Two former directors of Warren Memorial Library in Westbrook say the costly improvements drained the investment fund.*

By ELBERT AULL, Staff Writer March 12, 2009

WESTBROOK - Warren Memorial Library got a new archival room, new furniture and top-of-the-line computer equipment during a renovation earlier this decade.

Workers created an art room and updated the theater. The aging Georgian-style building was lifted off its foundation and moved farther back from its longtime location on Main Street. The renovation doubled the size of the library by the time it was complete in mid-2003, at a cost of more than $3 million.

Today, the library is marked for closure.

The Warren Memorial Foundation board announced last week that the library - which is open to the public, but privately funded - will close May 1. Board members said the recession was the final straw for a struggling library operation.

"The recent downturn in the stock market has severely limited the foundation's capacity to operate the library," the board said in a press release announcing the closure.

http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=244534&ac=PHnws


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I usually bought at least a couple of books a month before I got my kindle. Sometimes I went to the bookstore, sometimes from Amazon, sometimes used, some from book orders and book fairs at school. I buy a couple a week now that I have my kindle, but lots of those are freebies from the public domain that I don't actually pay anything for.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I purchase most of my paper books online from Amazon, B&N, and ebooks from ereader.com.  The nearest bookstores are about 70 miles away and the local supermarkets have limited selections.  My hometown has a large library but I don't really like borrowing books. I tend to read at least a few books a month but lately I've been reading very heavily(even before Kindle). My most recent record was 15 books in a little over a week.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Frederick! I'm going up there today. . . it's where I grew up. My dad and a couple of brothers still live there, as well a an aunt. . . .we're going to have an early St. Patrick's Day dinner. . . .where's Wonderbooks? I wonder if my SIL knows about it -- her two girls (10 and 11) read like crazy. . .
> 
> Ann


Wonderbooks is on the "Miracle Mile" (route 15 west of 270) near Toys "R" Us. There was a great documentary on their warehouse operations on Book TV last weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah. . . next time I'm up and have time I'll have to go check it out.  Just 'cause I have a Kindle doesn't mean I won't still buy books if I feel the need.    Sounds like it's in that area that was pretty much just cornfields and such when I actually LIVED in Frederick!  All built up now with shopping centers, etc. . . .

Ann


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I was the type to spend $100 a pop at Barnes and Noble.  I loved going in there and spending hours.  Then I had kids and my time in the book store was limited to my lunch hour so I never got enough time to browse.  I doesn't help that I live a half an hour from the nearest bookstore and about the same from the nearest GOOD library.  I started to resort to the mass merchandisers from the grocery store or Coscto.  I now have an excuse to browse this web cite and Amazon cit.  I am in heaven that I can download samples before I buy.  I have always read two to four books per week but now I enjoy it more.  In fact, in order to save money, I have decided to read one of my stacks of paperback books (gathering dust since my Kindle arrived) for every five books that I read on Kindle.  I like the book but can't wait until I can get back to Kindle.

I also had boxes of books that I thought that I would want to display in bookshelves one day.  They went at the last garage sale.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm the type who can't pass a bookstore without going in... usually I'm with friends so I'd just browse quickly or go straight for a book I already knew I wanted, but when I'm by myself or with my mom we can spend hours browsing because we're both bookaholics  Usually I would shop at Borders, sometimes B&N (too impatient to shop for a book on Amazon and wait a whole two days to get it, with the exception of the Harry Potter books, which I usually preordered on Amazon rather than face the madness of a crowded bookstore on HP day). I really only went to the library for research purposes, not for leisure reading, but I often exchanged books with friends. My mom is big on book shopping at Costco (or was before she got her K2).


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

We used to live just a few blocks away from a used bookstore.  We'd hit it up every few weeks and spend a total of maybe $20/visit.  Then we moved and the store went out of business.  So we'd go to B&N about every two months or so (whenever we got a coupon from them).  Usually spent around $100-120/visit.  We'd supplement this with an occasional purchase from Amazon.

In between, we'd re-read old books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Wonderbooks is on the "Miracle Mile" (route 15 west of 270) near Toys "R" Us. There was a great documentary on their warehouse operations on Book TV last weekend.


There's a Homeschool store in Frederick that I go to from time to time. I think it's near there. I'll have to check it out next time I make the drive (about 2 hours or so)


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mostly library books, but like some said, the problem is getting them all at the same time and not finishing them (and not being able to renew).  But I also have a lot of TBR books on my shelves, so I never was at a loss for something to read.  I have been reading 50+ books a year, so having this device is much easier for me.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I shopped for books on Ebay or once in awhile on Amazon.  There are a few authors/series that I follow, would buy the hardback at Sam's Club, then pass around to people at work.  They loved it.  I also do a lot of travelling, so I joined Audible.  Thoroughly enjoy that membership.  Once in awhile I would go to library, but like others found it was difficult to get them all read and returned.    When I shopped at Borders I always looked at the discount racks first.  Love my Kindle.  And I love getting the free books on Amazon.  Makes me feel like I am being thrifty.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Britt said:


> when I'm by myself or with my mom we can spend hours browsing because we're both bookaholics


I'm the same way with both of my girls - we can spend hours in any bookstore, put us in with used books and it's like we fall in a black hole...it's a shame in a way - there's a wonderful used bookstore so close by (and the library as well) but I can't justify buying more when I keep avoiding the pile of used books I already have waiting in the wings. I just enjoy reading on my Kindle SO much more. I'd told myself I'd switch off - one DTB, one Kindle book. It's not working out so well so far.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Before Kindle...Man, I spent way too much on books. I'd be in the bookstore 3 days a week at least to sit and work in their coffee shop (easier to work there from at home for some reason) and on my way out I'd almost always find something I *had* to have (which is probably why our "dining room" looks like this, and that's only half of what we have...)

I need to find another to work from...even with the Kindle I may be tempted.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I had many sources for books.  Once I found an author I enjoyed, I would visit used book stores with spreadsheet in hand and search for inexpensive hardbacks by those authors.  I also used alibris.com and powellsbooks.com to get used hardbacks.  I also belonged to the Mystery Guild for many years and got a lot of books from them.  I also browsed the sale racks at retail books stores like Waldenbooks and B&N and found quite a few new authors to add to my collection that way.

Of course, from now on, it's Kindle-only for me.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Before Kindle...Man, I spent way too much on books. I'd be in the bookstore 3 days a week at least to sit and work in their coffee shop (easier to work there from at home for some reason) and on my way out I'd almost always find something I *had* to have (which is probably why our "dining room" looks like this, and that's only half of what we have...)
> 
> I need to find another to work from...even with the Kindle I may be tempted.


I like the color red in that room. It does a great job of showcasing the books


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Was there life before Kindle? 

When I was in high-school I was a frequet visitor to the library but once I went to college it was not as easy to get there, or back to return the books!

Since then I mostly purchased through B&N and then I switched over to Amazon where I have been for the past 3 or so year.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a regular at my local library. I even worked there part time for a couple of years!
I did buy books but almost always in paperback.

patrisha


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Kindle is the best!

In 2001 I bought the RCA EBook. It was a slow connection through the telephone wire. There wasn't enough books available.

In 2002 I broke my ankle and read and downloaded my books on my laptop with Microsoft Reader. In a full leg cast I could get comfortable in my recliner, enlarge the font and use the mouse to turn the pages.

2003 to 2007 I read DTB's mostly ordered through Amazon and I also shared books with friends.

http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2000/11/40291
Oprah Gives A-OK to E-Books
M.J. Rose 11.21.00 
How much influence does Oprah Winfrey have? The electronic book industry can't wait to find out. 
By featuring the REB1100 on her Nov. 17 TV show, Oprah might have done more for e-books in a matter of minutes than all the publicity about Stephen King's e-book has garnered combined.

Original Thread Oprah & Things Have Changed.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1641.msg42563/topicseen.html#msg42563



Avalon3 said:


> The one good thing was a screen keyboard and you used a stylus to type on the keyboard. Also no matter the size of the font I think the pages renumbered and I didn't have to deal with page locations.


There was a built in light and it used up more of the battery power. Another feature of the RCA EBook was to search just within the book you are reading. I would like to be able just to search within the book I'm reading on Kindle.

I think there was a magenetic cover.

Price

Approximate price $300.00

Size

Weight 18.0 oz 
Size (dimensions) 5.0" x 7.0" x 1.5"

Display Screen

Screen Type Monochrome LCD touch screen 
Screen Resolution 320 x 480 
Amount of Colours n/a 
Screen size (dimensions) 5.5" Diagonal 
Touchscreen Yes

Battery

Battery life 20-40 hours 
Battery type non-removable Lithium0ion battery

Technology

Stylus (pen) Yes 
Keyboard input n/a 
Voice input No 
Audio output Comes with headphone jack 
RAM 8MB 
Processor speed & type ARM processor 
Expanable memory Smart Media Card (up to 72MB) 
CompactFlash Yes 
Operating system Gemstar proprietary system

Connections

Built-in modem Yes 
Type of modem 33.6 Kbps v.34 
Ethernet connection n/a 
Type of ethernet connection n/a 
Infrared port Yes 
Standard serial port n/a 
USB port Yes 
Other connection types Internet connection via an RJ-11 modular jack


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was a library kid growing up. When we lived in California, I didn't have a car and relied on my hubby to bring home paperbacks from the ship that the sailors would trade. I never knew what I would get and read lots of books I would never have bought! Later on, I would pick up paperbacks at the grocery store. I have also had book club memberships and audio book club memberships. I was big on used book stores and the bargain stores (half price/books a million), but also in the past few years order books online.


----------

